
I Made My Shed the Top Rated Restaurant on TripAdvisor - jackgavigan
https://www.vice.com/amp/en_uk/article/434gqw/i-made-my-shed-the-top-rated-restaurant-on-tripadvisor
======
dgritsko
Great article, but previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861136)

